# 1 Cor 1:18



## tellville (Apr 26, 2007)

[bible]1 cor 1:18[/bible]

My friend responded to my use of this passage. First is the context of how I used it, second is my friends response. What do you guys think of his interpretation of this passage? I just don't see where he gets his interpretation from. Maybe I've got it wrong in how I used the passage but I don't see how he is right. Any thoughts?



tellville said:


> Also, remember that the message of the cross is absolutely foolishness to those who do not believe. No matter how smart or witty you may sound, they will find what you believe and say foolish. If they begin to think your position is less foolish there are only two possible reasons: 1) God is working in their heart or 2) You are assuming their worldview and merely creating a God that is pleasing to them. Hopefully your discernment will help you see which reason it is and allow you to adapt accordingly.





Friend said:


> I think that Paul's writing about the "foolishness of the cross" in the first few chapters of 1 Corinthians is often misunderstood. I think one can make a good argument that Paul is not talking about intellectually iffy or unprovable beliefs, nor the presuppositional method, nor convoluted Atonement theology. He's talking about the way of the cross, of turning the other cheek, of losing your life to gain it. And this is foolishness to those who trust in military force, or to those who believe that when we die we'll simply stay dead. Paul seems to leave room for intellectual argument (1 Cor 2:6), and indeed he often uses arguments and reason in his letters. But it's important to remember that for Paul arguments are not primary -- whether classical apologetics or the presuppositional method -- but the way of the cross.


----------



## A5pointer (Apr 26, 2007)

Paul is writing into the context of the Corinthians having added to or even replaced the words of the cross with Greek philosphy and wisdom which was very prevelant in the culture. He uses the word wisdom over and over kind of mocking their probable language as they had split into groups following leaders with new ideas. The message of the cross certainly is foolish, a scandal to the Jews(messiah killed on the cross) and foolishness to the greeks. Some light is shed on the argument at the end of chapter 2 where Paul declares that it is only through the sovereign revealing of the Spirit that the message can be percieved by men as anything other than foolish. This should be a proof to us that we are the people of God, we do believe what would naturally be thought of as foolish.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 26, 2007)

Paul divides the world into two camps here: those who are perishing, and those who are being saved. There is no "third category". For example, "those who don't think the gospel is foolishness, but who aren't being saved either." By nature, everyone is in category 1--perishing, and thinking the gospel is foolishness. God alone can put someone in category 2--being saved, and thinking the gospel is the power of God.

What of someone who appears to "buy into" the gospel, but who later turns away? Well, they really weren't buying in then, were they? Because later on, they regarded their former belief as foolish, as being "taken-in" by a clever fake. Paul says of God and the ones he is saving, "he who began a good work in you will be faithful to complete it." So, evidently he doesn't begin works in those who he will not save.


----------



## KMK (Apr 26, 2007)

tellville said:


> [bible]1 cor 1:18[/bible]I just don't see where he gets his interpretation from.



Look at the first two words of your friend's respons:



> I think...


----------



## tellville (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks. That helped me a lot


----------



## InChains620 (Apr 26, 2007)

*What a Verse....*

1 Corinthians 1:18
Christ the Wisdom and Power of God
"For the word of the cross is folly to those who are perishing, but to us who are being saved it is the power of God." (ESV)

This ventures away from your topic, but how encouraging is that word _being_? I mean we are not just saved by God, we are being saved. Forever and Always. It is like Johnathan Edwards' "Sinners in the Hands of an Angry God". We are being held over the fire by a God who at any second could let us fall into its' flames. We not only need God to save us, but to keep saving us, and this passage comforts me beacuse I know I am "being saved"!


----------



## reformedman (Apr 27, 2007)

red flag that came up for me was when your friend implied that the 'word of the cross' had to do with works. The word of the cross is the work of Christ in the salvation of his people. He then refers to it as the 'way of the cross' as if it is talking about the believer's work or response. The 'word of the cross' is the gospel of Christ, not 'the way to live a good christian life.'


----------

